# HEART OF IRELAND RALLY



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

To all MHF members,

:arrow: As so many members of this site are showing an interest in a visit to the emerald isle, SPOTTYDOG and myself are putting together plans for a MHF rally.
The proposal is to hold it on Fri,Sat & Sun 1st,2nd and 3rd of July 2005,in the Athlone region of Ireland which is the heart of the country.
We have already started the planning stages and there has already been a few approaches made concerning the exact venue etc.
We plan to have as many attractions as possible lined up to suit the young and those who wish they were as well. 
We would be very pleased if as many members as possible and from all locations could join us on this historic occasion,which i am sure is the first of many to follow.
Please let us know if you need any more details,and we will be glad to assist you in any way possible.

pp.Spottydog & brez


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Brez, as discussed in the chatroom, you know that we are intending to visit on them dates,..looking forward to see what you have in the way of a proposal..
...Rgds M&D


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Last time we looked at going to Ireland, it was cheaper to go abroad, so we went to Turkey, mind you that was quite a while ago, so how much is it now for a 24 footer and two peeps? :roll:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We keep meaning to tour Ireland - but never seem to make it. A rally there could be what we need to get us off our ar**s!!

Will await more details as and when available.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Rally Ireland*

Hi would have liked to join you

We have booked to go over earlier - Pam has to return to see the docs the week before your rally

Have a good time 
See you sometime

They are just getting round to removing the car ferry of the sand bank at Cairnryan its now 1100hrs Sun
Grounded Yesterday (Sat) at 0500 hrs by 115mph winds
Still no power in Carlisle 70,000 homes without power
& 4000 homes evacuated for floods


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Right..... we had a meeting last night and before the Guinness took a hold decided :idea: that we should arrange a range of watersports as the venue will be very close to the Shannon, if not on the banks.
First of all, there is a Viking boat based here and we will be organising a trip around Lough Ree in it, if we have sufficient takers we can charter the whole boat. Lough Ree is a stunning lake with many islands and points of interest. 8) 
Secondly, fishing.... for which the Shannon is famous.... maybe even a competition between us???? 8O 
Other sports available that we need to look into are snorkling, canoeing, waterskiing and swimming - the latter can be either in the river, or there are two good indoor pools nearby.
More bulletins later!

Gill


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry can't make this week as we are already committed to last week in July (going to CoDonegal and CoAntrim) Only have 4 weeks paid holiday and don't want to take it all at once. Never mind there is always next year or perhaps a second trip to Ireland later in the year.
Hope it goes well for you all.
Jana


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Sorry you can't make it Jana, no doubt you will read all about it afterwards! 8O 
Hope your planned trip goes well.


Gill


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Raine,

It depends where you go from and when... and possibly when you book.
Have a look at

www.irishferries.com

and

www.stenaline.co.uk

Turkey will be warmer but we hope Ireland will be lots of fun - also petrol and diesel here are cheap!

Gill


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Talking of ferries - or not, as the case may be - I know there are quite a few members resident over here and NI who won't need to worry about crossing the water, do any of you think you might make it? 

Would any of you like to help us to organise it????? 8O 

Gill


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Now then, for the non-sporty - we are thinking about the following:-

* Flight simulator (PC based) 8-[ 

* Guinness Trail :drunken: 

* Traditional Irish Music night :-({|= 

Any suggestions, whether you are coming or not, would be welcome!


Gill


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

We are already fattening up the calf for the grand barbecue.
(So far it has had Potatoes,Carrots,Cabbage,Onions and gallons and gallons of GUINNESS!)

brez


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

thanks spotty, you never know we might come. We be on the Surrey hants border. We met a couple i think it was peterborough, they had just got a scout too, will have to see if i can find their address!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sorry would like to join you but school doesn't break up till 22nd July when we're coming over to Norn Iron. Shame, we could have done a 2 centre trip if the date had been later.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Gill,
You are making it sound very tempting - I have only done a couple of very short business trips to the Emerald Isle before.
We would like to come and make a little longer trip of it, perhaps up to a month. Doing Ireland altogether if practical. Any thoughts or ideas would be welcome, especially as to whether wild (or CL) type camping is on?
I am going South again shortly for a couple of months so I probably won't make my mind up until I get back.
Good luck with arrangements.
BillD


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hopefully we be able to make it. Is that a Bank holiday? Will let you know nearer the time. Hi to Jim and family. Slan Nora+Neil


----------

